# Books on Christian Education



## J. Van Vliet (Dec 27, 2019)

I am in the process of researching the biblical perspective on education. I have been looking for *books* that are about *Christian education. *Specifically, I am hoping to find books that contain content on multiple views of education: homeschooling, public, private, ..etc. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

*I am also open to helpful resources other than books


----------



## Username3000 (Dec 27, 2019)

Maybe not what you are asking for, but _Teaching The Trivium_ by Harvey Bluedorn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Dec 27, 2019)

I recently finished _Back to the Blackboard_ by Jay Adams and found it interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thinkingaloud (Jan 2, 2020)

The collection of various articles about Christian education in "Educating for life" by Nicholas Wolterstorff might be helpful https://www.amazon.co.uk/Educating-Life-Reflections-Christian-Teaching/dp/080102479X

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thinkingaloud (Jan 2, 2020)

You might also want to check out "The Christian School" by Noel Weeks. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Christian-School-Noel-Weeks/dp/0851515266

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jan 2, 2020)

I got through a couple essays (then misplaced it). Louis Berkhof and Cornelius Van Til 

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1499211.Foundations_of_Christian_Education

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B.L. (Jan 2, 2020)

Robert L. Thoburn's The Children Trap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

